# Videotutorials zu Photoshop, auf Deutsch



## DrJ (12. August 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum dafür ist, aber auf

http://photoshop-video-tutorials.blogspot.com/

gibt es echt coole Videotutorials zu Photoshop, und das auf Deutsch.

Bin durch Zufall auf die Seite gestoßen und hab mir ein Videotutorial zum Thema Rost runtergeladen. Das Video ist 960 mal 720 Pixel groß  und von der Qualität echt gut, besser als die meistens Videotutorials, die ich bisher gesehen habe...


----------



## Boromir (12. August 2007)

Hallo,

zum Thema Video-Workshops habe ich das anzubieten. Kann man aber leider nicht herunter laden. Wenn jemand einen Trick kennt wie man die Videos auch Offline verfügbar machen kann, wäre ich über Infos dankbar.

Boromir


----------



## zenga (13. August 2007)

@ j ,

danke für die Seite, endlich mal was mit deutschen Videos, aber 93 MB , huh 
mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.

@ Boro, die sollten eigentlich, wenn sie fertig geladen sind , im Browser Cache Ordner
auftauchen, denke ich mir so


----------



## Boromir (14. August 2007)

Hallo zenga,

die sind nicht im Cache, werden höchstwahrscheinlich nur in kleinen Stücken geladen und gleich wieder gelöscht.

Boromir


----------



## GeHo (14. August 2007)

@Boromir 
Die flv-Videos liegen auf einem RTMP-Server. Die Links stehen im Klartext in der VideoWorkshop.xml, die du im Browsercache findest. Die Videos kannst du dann im Klartext mit einem Download-Manager, der das RTMP-Protokoll unterstützt, downloaden.

Einfacher geht es mit der Freeware OrbitDownloader. Mit den darin enthaltenen Grab++ kannst du die Videos direkt beim angucken downloaden ohne in die XML-Datei aus dem Browser-Cache zu gucken.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Jungs so viel Arbeit gemacht haben, 
damit sich jeder die Tutorials herunterladen kann... 

Ich lass die Links trotzdem mal in dem Post, aber vertraue auf den
gesunden Menschenverstand, die Arbeit von Video2Brain anderweitig
 zu honorieren...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Boromir (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir bei video2brain schon mehrere DVD's gekauft, bin dort auch registriert und kann mir im Onlinebereich kostenlos Videos anschauen. Es gibt auf der Adobe Seite einige wenige die mich interessieren, die bei v2b nicht zu sehen sind. Ein bisschen Honorar habe also schon gezahlt. Im Prinzip hast du ja recht, ich denke das die Seite zu Werbezwecken dient um Lust auf mehr zu machen. Je größer die Verbreitung der Videos um so besser für video2brain.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

